# Mortgage Document Question



## blackst (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,
Purchasing an apartment in Lisbon. Working with a bank to get mortgage for only 50% of sale price.

Understanding many of the US processes are different in PT, the PT bank has asked for a "Declaration certified by the Ministry of Affairs" verifying my Salary and employment.

I can find no guidance when I google, on how a US citizen gets a Notarized or otherwise official declaration of this information. My company does provide an electronic service that verifies my employment and salary, which is common in the US. But may not be acceptable to the PT bank.

Does anyone know if this "declaration" would be simply a US notarized letter/statement from my Employer or is there something the US Embassy provides? Or do I get this in Portugal?

Thanks. Looking forward to being a part-time resident soon in Lisbon!


----------

